# Orca '07 Close UIp pics



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are the pics I took tonight. I must say though, aesthetically, the pics don't make it 
justice. It's a real beauty for real. The size displayed is a 54cm. It's the actual bike which will be in the cover of Bicycling magazine, October issue, plus will have a review and 5 comments from different guys who rode it. This bike was SRAM equipped with a weight of 15 lbs and fraction. I got to see the new Ordu, Ora, Onix and Opal as well.

Corsaire


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

*More pics*

some more...


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice pics, I am thinking about buying the new orca if it feels and rides different to the current one. I own an 05 orca and love the look of this bike as well and if all goes well I will have both bikes and on my way to building a stable of bikes for my future collection. And no I am not rich just optimistic.


----------



## cfiorini (Apr 28, 2006)

*Weight?*

A little explanation. You said "This bike was SRAM equipped with a weight of 15 lbs and fraction." Have you weight it, or is a claimed weight? If you have weight it, it was exactly as in picts? Without pedals? And, what is fraction (15 lbs and fraction)?

I'm sorry, I'm tring to calculate frame+fork real wegiht and so I need to know clear data.

Thank you,
Claudio


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Frame & Fork weight: 1,425 grms = 3.142 lbs

Frame only, w/o fork: 955 grms. = 2.105 lbs.

Total weight bike (SRAM gruppo & Ksyriums ES wheels, w/o pedals): 15.4 lbs aprox
claimed weight.

Orbea rep said it can be easily brought down to 14 lbs with the right components.

Corsaire


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Fork Rake Still 43mm?*

With this new Fork design...it is interesting how they get a Fork Rake of 43mm. I ASSume it has a fork rake of 43mm...does it?


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Will I be shot if tell people I like the old Orca better? I love the rear though.


----------



## I_Need_Training_Wheels (Sep 16, 2005)

I like the look of the older one as well. That bike which was shown at Strictly seemed a bit too retro. Also strangely, when I pinched the Orca insignia area on the tob tube, it flexed alot. The other Orbeas were nice - Opal, Aqua, and the triath-bike.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

That's the feature the Orbea rep (Georgie) was talking about, by pinching the lower part of the top tube (white side on the pic) you'll feel a flex, like it gives in. He said, that distinctive peculiarity is what makes the new Orca particularly compliant yet very stiff at the BB and rear.

I guess.....

Corsaire :idea:


----------

